# Any fool proof rabbit trapping ideas



## j_seph (Jan 5, 2017)

Can't say I have ever caught one in a rabbit box. Trying a cage trap now, sprayed it down and area around it good with apple juice, scattered more than I would like of apple bits and few collard leaves, then placed some at trap, in trap, and at back of trap past trigger.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2017)

I used to catch piles of them in wooden rabbit boxes baited with apples and set near a rabbit trail. When I could keep the possums out of em.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jan 5, 2017)

One thing is use old wood . When i was a kid a friend of mine caught a skunk. Boy he smelled for awhile.


----------



## Southern Cyote (Jan 5, 2017)

A cage trap and some crack corn is all you need. Put the corn on the pan and let it sit.


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 6, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I used to catch piles of them in wooden rabbit boxes baited with apples and set near a rabbit trail. When I could keep the possums out of em.



I use the wooden rabbit boxes too except without the apples.  I found out that if I bait them they become possum boxes instead of rabbit boxes.  No bait keeps them rabbit boxes.  It seems like rough cold and this snow that's coming makes for a better chance of them going in a box, and they will do that with no bait in it.


----------



## Philbow (Jan 6, 2017)

I've heard/read/somebody-told-me that vanilla flavoring will attract rabbits even swamp (cane cutters) rabbits.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 6, 2017)

I've used several traps but could never catch one in a cage trap. Box traps work well. With box traps I would put wire on the end of the box so they could see through and the apple smell was better also. The best success I've had is with the pyramid trap. Kind of a pain to set but they work very well. I've always used red delicious apples with a cotton ball on the back of the stick with vanilla extract on it. Your best chances at catching them are on frosty nights.


----------



## antharper (Jan 7, 2017)

I've got a friend who has a rabbit pen for training pups and I've caught him a lot in my yard where I feed the deer in my yard using a regular wire live traps with corn for bait , I just completely cover it with pine straw except for the entrance


----------



## Redbow (Jan 20, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I used to catch piles of them in wooden rabbit boxes baited with apples and set near a rabbit trail. When I could keep the possums out of em.



I caught a lot of Rabbits while growing up as well in wooden Rabbit boxes.. I baited with apples also, I always rubbed the apple scent on the front of the box, don't know if that helped or not. When I caught a Possum I always carried some paper to burn the possum scent out of the box, usually after doing that I had a Rabbit the next morning..If you ain't catching them in a wood Rabbit box you ain't doing something right..


----------



## The black stick of death (Jan 25, 2017)

antharper said:


> I've got a friend who has a rabbit pen for training pups and I've caught him a lot in my yard where I feed the deer in my yard using a regular wire live traps with corn for bait , I just completely cover it with pine straw except for the entrance



That's what I've always heard cover it well so it looks like a hole I like to put mine in blowdowns


----------



## Killdee (Feb 2, 2017)

Yep don't bait a rabbit box unless you want to catch possum and rats. Hardware cloth on the back worked well


----------

